# Need an advice with choosing an orchestral library for versatile use



## Filip (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello! Since there is a lot of sales atm, I've been thinking about getting some renowned realistic and versatile orchestral libraries. My main goal is to make cinematic music, so mainly soundtracks varied in dynamics, however, I would like to be able to make those "epic cinematic" pieces with powerful brass section and stereotypical trailer aggressive sounding as well. 

I own Albion one and some instruments which I got with Komplete Ultimate from NI, but Albion contains mostly ensemble patches, and Symphony essentials from Komplete aren't, unfortunately, the best orchestral library out there (or at least I think so). 

Since there is a huge 50% sale on berlin series, I wanted to get them at first, but then I heard that although they sound great, they don't have a very wide dynamic range, so playing ff or fff for trailer music, or very intense moments could be a problem (That's what I've read about Berlin Brass at least, I'm not sure about Berlin Strings or Woodwinds). Then I've come across Cinematic Studio Brass, and it seems like a great alternative, since the sound is also very realistic, and the dynamic range seems to be much wider than in Berlin Brass (I've seen a comparison where Horns [it could be a different instrument] from Berlin Brass at full power sounded the same as CSB at half of its power). So I'm nearly convinced that CSB is a good way to go, but there are a few questions I have.

1)Now when berlin strings and CSS are almost at the same price, which do you think could be better? Do Berlin strings have the same problem as Berlin brass, that it isn't that good for aggressive, strong music? Or maybe there is a better sounding versatile library that you could recommend?

2)Do you think that I'll be able to do both cinematic/classical and "trailerish" music with CSB, CSS/Berlin Strings and Berlin Woodwinds, or would you recommend some other libraries for such flexibility? I also consider buying Berlin percussion, but let's say that I do not worry that much about percussion for now.

3)I have almost zero experience with blending different libraries, and I've heard that it may be difficult to do, so do you think that for example getting CSB and using it with Berlin Strings or Berlin Woodwinds, would cause troubles with achieving realistic sound? I guess that putting some reverb may help, but I have only Valhalla Room and the default reverb from Ableton.

I can afford a few libraries atm like berlin series (cause they are on sale, otherwise it wouldn't be possible for me), but I have a limited budget so if I spend the money now, I'll have to wait a lot before buying another library, that's why I want to make sure that the one I choose will be the best available and that it will be enough to create high quality realistic and various orchestral pieces, possibly for next couple years. I know that for trailer music, probably something like Ark1 could be the best option, but it's not certainly the only type of music that I want to do and I slightly don't like the idea of paying 500€ for another ensemble library. I really want to find some all-round libraries that are able to achieve a gentle sound as well as a strong, intense one, of course in both cases as realistic as it's possible.

Sorry if what I've written here is a little bit chaotic and long as hell. Anyway, I would be extremely thankful for any help or advice that you can provide. Best regards, and I hope that you'll be happy with your BF purchases too!


----------



## Marsen (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorry that no one has answered so far.
I think it's difficult to serve both purposes with just one library , if it comes to top premium libraries. 
If you asked for starter library, that's another thing, but as you consider OT Berlin, I guess you wanna spend some money. 

If you go mainly for trailer music, don't consider Berlin Series.
If you go for classical composing, jump on Berlin.

Ah,... if you wanna work fast as possible and more hybrid , you may want to look at Cinematic Studio Series. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## AndreasHe (Dec 2, 2020)

A bit late: maybe Audio Imperia Nucleus could be a good choice. Or Ark1 + Ark2


----------

